# How tall should a trailer be?



## Zoe Franchino 2 (Nov 10, 2016)

Okay, so I’m in a bit of a difficult situation here. I have been wanting a trailer for a few years and have had horses for about 4 years without a trailer. For my birthday last year, my (non horse) dad surprised me with an old stock trailer that we were going to fix up. Well, now the trailer is almost completely done. We put in new flooring yesterday and painted it today. Through the whole time of fixing it up, I’ve known the trailer was too short and narrow for my horses. I also think the trailer was not meant for horses by it’s height and width. I’ve told my dad this many times before,and all he says is “Well, once they get in there they’re going to duck their head low. It will be fine.” Truth be told, I don’t know the exact height of the trailer, but I’m 5’2 and can touch the ceiling without hardly bending my arm to reach it. The sides of the trailer is also only about my arm’s outstretched width. My gelding is a long QH who’s about 15.3 and my mare is around 14.3. I haven’t put any of my horses in it yet but I know that my pony is the only one who will be able to ride in it comfortably. I’m not sure what to do as we’ve put so much work into it.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

6ft 6 inches is standard for a stock trailer. I tried my friend's trailer and my horse's ears were touching the roof. Can they travel like that? Sure. But i don't think they will be comfortable or as safe.

A 13 to 14 hand pony should fit just fine though.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

How thick a piece of plywood did you use for the floor? If not 1 1/2" inches thick you would not get me putting my horse on it,_ period. _
_Floors in horse trailers are commonly 2" thick boards when milled are 1 1/2" thick in reality._
Consider drilling some weep holes in it so any urine or manure can drain and not rot out that pretty floor just put down.
Your trailer design makes me think it had mangers in it at one time too...if you leave them out you will gain a small amount of extra space, not much though.
Make sure you have enough floor supports to support the horses weight standing further forward though too.

Your plywood floor throws off my ability to calculate the trailer width better.
You might have a pony trailer.
Pony trailers are about 5' across.
Horse trailers start at 6' across and get wider.
Today they are more common seen at 7' tall or higher.
6'6" is the old standard.
Height, stall width and stall length all coordinate together...
Measure your trailer...unless your horse is a fantastic loader who upon entering drops their head, watch very carefully he not hit it entering...
If that trailer is a step up design, horses _must _lift their head as they step up, it is how they move and that roof line is going to be very close.
I would suggest a head bumper to pad the skull should he toss his head and crack it he hopefully not split it open either.

I have a stocky paint quarter horse. 15.2 hands.
He can just fit in a friends 6'6" tall trailer, but his ears do touch just his standing in the trailer.
My trailer is 7'3" with mats on the floor...he is very comfortable and can stand with his head at a normal angle, raise or lower it and he just tips his ears on the roof..then lowers his head. 
My 16 hand guy I wish my trailer was 7'6" or higher...he tips his ears. :icon_rolleyes: He is a long and lanky Thoroughbred though.
My stock trailer is 6'6" _wide_ so I can straight stall them, slant them if I wish.
My other trailer is a straight load dedicated and it is 6'9" wide...they fit very comfortably in that width trailer.
Ummm... if the trailer you have is 5' wide forget fitting 2 full sized horses like you have...they just _won't _fit at the same time and you close the doors and they breathe..:|

Before getting everyone upset, try fitting your horses in it, _then make a decision._
Your gut instinct is probably correct that you need a taller, wider and longer trailer...a horse configured trailer.
This would also work well for a cow trailer, a landscapers trailer if there is a ramp or ability to add removable ramps to it to load heavy machinery or some type of delivery vehicle.
But try it first, then make a decision based on fact so no one can be mad...
Good luck.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Good info from horselovingguy. It’s sounding like it’s going to be too small but all won’t be lost — show your dad horselovingguy’s response, finish fixing the trailer up, sell it and use the money/profit to be a more suitable one.

Good luck.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

What's under the plywood? Plywood for a floor is not going to be safe for horses. Plywood on top of questionable older boards rather than replacing the boards is also not really safe, and will pool moisture from urine, manure, rain, etc. and rot out the floor. We're redoing the floor in mine this fall and are replacing the wood with 2 x 6 tongue and groove hardwood planks. Did you check the integrity of the supports under the floor? Those need to be replaced on older trailers, sometimes more frequently than the floor. If there's visible rust around the bottom of the trailer, chances are it's underneath, too, so make sure you check that. 

Standard stock trailer height is 6'6". Smaller horses do ok in it. Larger horses will need a 7' trailer, and some taller. My horses do fine in my 6'6" trailer but the tallest is 15.2 and carries his head low, so he doesn't come anywhere near the ceiling... plus he's a wise old road warrior and I think he'd haul well in a shoebox if he needed to.


It also depends on how often and how far you are hauling. A couple of times a year to the vet 10 miles down the road and once to a local fair means you may be able to get by with a trailer that is a bit too short or small. If you're going to be hauling longer distances or every weekend, I'd sell this trailer once you get it fixed up, and put that money toward a larger trailer.


----------



## Zoe Franchino 2 (Nov 10, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> How thick a piece of plywood did you use for the floor? If not 1 1/2" inches thick you would not get me putting my horse on it,_ period. _
> _Floors in horse trailers are commonly 2" thick boards when milled are 1 1/2" thick in reality._
> Consider drilling some weep holes in it so any urine or manure can drain and not rot out that pretty floor just put down.
> Your trailer design makes me think it had mangers in it at one time too...if you leave them out you will gain a small amount of extra space, not much though.
> ...



Hi, thank you for the response! The floor beneath the plywood is a layer of metal and then there’s another layer of wood underneath that. We are putting rubber mats over the plywood, as I didn’t want it to be slippery. I will measure the trailer height and width today. It also doesn’t have a ramp, it’s just a step up type of trailer. The previous owner used it to haul pigs and cattle for the most part. It’s just a bit of an unfortunate situation as I hate to disappoint my dad but I just don’t think that it’s going to be a safe and comfortable trailer for my horses..


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That's a lot of flooring material not counting the rubber mats you will be adding.
In all honesty, that is going to be too short for your horse. The suggestion to finish it and resell is a good one. Dad is probably not going to appreciate our comments. Sorry. : (


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think it will work for your smaller horse, but not your larger one. While he may go onto it, you KNOW he is going to be uncomfortable.


Now that it is fixed, I would sell it. And then put that money toward a more appropriate horse trailer.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If selling for a better one is an option I would look at that. Having said that if your horses are good haulers it is for sure usable for horses. I've seen it done, it's just there will be more risks involved with injury. Well done on the work you guys did by the way. It looks great from the pictures you listed. Were you ever able to get the exact dimensions of your trailer?


----------

